# 192000 Hz 24 bit



## Ice69 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hiya

is there away to encode 192000 Hz 24 bit with obs classic or obs studio? for broadcasting streaming
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9CLoRTIcUU


----------



## unfa (Jan 15, 2017)

There is absolutely no reason to broadcast anything more than 48 kHz / 16-bit audio.

Higher sampling rates and bit depths make sense only if you intend to process the sound heavily afterwards.
Broadcasting means serving the viewers already processed content.

Why doens't it make sense?

Becasue humans won't be able to tell the difference between 48 kHz /16-bit and 192 kHz / 24-bit. Adn the extra data is a waste of bandwidth or even can cause playback issues.

Humans can at best hear 20 kHz. Most can't hear above 18 kHz. That means that 44.1 kHz sampling rate is sufficient to cover all our hearing range in perfect fidelity and have some safety margin. This is called Nyqist frequency.

16 bit depth provides about 96 dB of dynamic range. Below -96 dB everything is just dithering noise. Usual recorded material (from my experience) has it's own noisefloor much higher (-60 dB is already really good ratio). So this is also an overkill.

You can do your own measurments with Audacity )opensource audio editor).


Further reading: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html


----------



## Noodlebox (May 28, 2019)

unfa said:


> There is absolutely no reason to broadcast anything more than 48 kHz / 16-bit audio.
> 
> Higher sampling rates and bit depths make sense only if you intend to process the sound heavily afterwards.
> Broadcasting means serving the viewers already processed content.
> ...



I have to disagree with you.  The sound hits you in subconscious level not conscious level of hearing.  When I listen 48000 KHZ between 192000 KHZ it's a huge difference.  Don't listen to these false intellects not hearing or can't tell the difference between 192 KHZ and 48000HZ.  It's like Fake News, of people saying there's no difference between 192,000 HZ and 48,000 HZ. When there is actually a huge difference. But at 192,000 HZ eats alot of hard drive space like 150-250 MB for a single song.  It doesn't feel streamable due sucking all the bitrate for your stream.


----------



## Fenrir (May 28, 2019)

This is known as a placebo effect. There is no discernable difference.


----------



## S. Reinhardt (May 29, 2019)

You can definetly hear difference. 16 bits is different to 24. The difference between 24/96 and 24/192 is not big. But the sound difference between 16/44 to 24/96 is huge. The problem today is that thereno one is comparing. The sound is fatter, has more depth and space. Try  https://neilyoungarchives.com/  or the app. On the app you can skip between mp3 CD and HD. On web between mp3 (320) to 24/192.  You can hear difference.


----------



## R1CH (May 29, 2019)

No, you can't. Please see https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html which explains the science behind your ears. The page you linked is testing MP3 (compressed) audio against lossless (uncompressed) audio which is an unrelated topic to sampling rate and bit depth.

TL,DR from one of the studies:


> This paper presented listeners with a choice between high-rate DVD-A/SACD content, chosen by high-definition audio advocates to show off high-def's superiority, and that same content resampled on the spot down to 16-bit / 44.1kHz Compact Disc rate. The listeners were challenged to identify any difference whatsoever between the two using an ABX methodology. BAS conducted the test using high-end professional equipment in noise-isolated studio listening environments with both amateur and trained professional listeners.
> 
> In 554 trials, listeners chose correctly 49.8% of the time. In other words, they were guessing. _Not one listener throughout the entire test was able to identify which was 16/44.1 and which was high rate_ [15], and the 16-bit signal wasn't even dithered!


----------



## S. Reinhardt (Jul 27, 2019)

I love science. I am familiar with the Nyquist theorem. Which is just a theory, from the 1920s. But this topic has so many elements. Music has so many aspects. Ex. is it recorded from analog masters? volume level, music style, where the listeners familiar with the music. And it is more than just hearing the music its also about feeling the music. But of course, is the music recorded in 16/44, which much music is studio today, its no benefit with higher sampling. After I changed from vinyl to CD in the 90s, my interest to music faded slowly. Later I was told that Lps delivers 24/192 sound quality. My interest in music is back by listering to high def music from analog masters. That is not science, I know, but thats my personal opinion. But I respect everyone that disagree. Interesting speech from producer/mixer Andrew Schebs on some of the subject.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXbH-yzGNfg


----------



## Notty (Apr 17, 2020)

Dear Developer Team,

As it was mentioned here, high sampling rates are important for digital audio processing.

Are VST plugins applied before downsampling?


----------



## Notty (Apr 20, 2020)

Nobody knows? And the same question about bit depth.

Can VST plugins work with 24-bit 96 kHz sources? Or does downsampling to 16-bit 48 kHz happen before?


----------



## SoloMan (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't know if there is a way to sample at higher frequencies than 48k but using custom output you can encode audio as pcm, and since OBS uses fl32 while mixing that would be the optimal bit depth.


----------



## were491 (Sep 26, 2020)

if you wish to work with sound, then you can use audacity (or similar) to record audio and OBS to record video. However, if you're just streaming or uploading videos, keep in mind they usually get compressed by the video services anyways so there is no real difference (and even if it doesn't, again: placebo). Even editing videos, a lot of video editors may re-encode the sound when encoding.


----------



## emilois (Dec 14, 2020)

I wanted 192 kHz so that I can slow down a 240 FPS recording up to 25% while still keeping audio quality.
Unfortunately, OBS doesn't have 192 kHz audio settings.


----------

